# DIY carbon hood for 40mm stm lens



## makismika (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all!
I'm new here and this is my first post.

So, i made hood for ef 40mm 2.8 stm from carbon fiber. Original was so tiny that i decided to make better one my self.

Here it is:






And link to larger picture: http://kuvaton.com/k/YRzQ.jpg


----------



## thgmuffin (Oct 27, 2013)

IMO it compromises the compactness of the pancake! Though it does look very cool :


----------



## makismika (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! 
That hood size is not a problem with 1D. Body is so large that it is neat and blocks flares very well.


----------



## BruinBear (Oct 28, 2013)

Tutorial for making our own? ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 28, 2013)

congrats! Looks very nicely done. 

But please don't ever show this to Canon! Otherwise L-lenses will be shipped without hood, just like non-L's. And then charge 200 € for the fitting "carbon L-hood". ;D


----------



## Vossie (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks nice indeed. Does it help? Do you get less flares etc?

How did you determine the right length (to get no vignetting)? Empirically or though a formula?


----------



## timmy_650 (Oct 28, 2013)

So what costs more the Lens or the hood?


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 28, 2013)

How did you thread the carbon fiber?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 28, 2013)

Nicely done. I like the flocculated interior


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice work! I would also be interested to learn how you built it.


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 28, 2013)

I want this! I want carbon fiber hoods and body caps. I don't know why but I love carbon fiber and it looks awesome with a camera like that!


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 28, 2013)

M4X said:


> TIL: "flocculated" is a word. And sounds funny.



It's a perfectly cromulent word. I think we've all embiggened our vocabulary today.


----------



## BL (Oct 28, 2013)

makismika said:


> Thanks!
> That hood size is not a problem with 1D. Body is so large that it is neat and blocks flares very well.



kind of hard to see, but it looks like your 40 is rocking a filter. the 40 has flared pretty hard at times for me when used with coated filters (B&W neutral density), so this should help at times for filter use


----------



## Famateur (Oct 28, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> M4X said:
> 
> 
> > TIL: "flocculated" is a word. And sounds funny.
> ...



Simpsons fan, perhaps? 8)

"A noble heart embiggens the smallest man." -- Jebediah Springfield


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

makismika said:


> Hi all!
> I'm new here and this is my first post.
> 
> So, i made hood for ef 40mm 2.8 stm from carbon fiber. Original was so tiny that i decided to make better one my self.
> ...



Dear Mr. makismika
Welcome to you, to be a member of this great Canon Rumors, where there are so many High Level of Knowledge Members in All types of Photography.
You are great inventor, And It work too, Plus Great Looking.
I just buy 52 mm Rubber Hood,---- But Your DIY = are 1,000 times better and Add Value to the Lens too.
Thanks you, Sir to show us your Great DIY.
Surapon


----------



## sama (Oct 29, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> Tutorial for making our own? ;D



I have done some researches but it is hard to find Carbon Fiber tube of that dimension. 

May be some 3M carbon fiber Vinyl sheet will do the trick.

Btw, the OP has posted his excellent DIY hood on the YouTube. The video shows the lens hood from different angles.

Full carbon hood on Canon 40mm 2.8 stm


----------



## makismika (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for your many replys!
I try to answer for everyone...

Vossie: Yes it helps, i got some nasty flares without my hood and now they are gone. I did´t calculate lenght, but it has no vignetting. I can put my fingers inside about 1,5cm and it has no effect. And eaven it woud vignett it´s easy to remove vith LR.

timmy_650: I had almost everythig that i needed at home so it did´t cost much at all.  It took some time to do though. I spended about 5 hours with it if i don´t count waiting time to epox and lacquer to dry.

CarlTN: I used SP230 epox that threads in room temperature.

mackguyver: It is unbelievable easy to build some CF -parts, but i don´t have now time to explain more.

BL: I don´t have any filters attached to my 40mm lens.

surapon: Thank you very much!

sama: Thank you to share my small vid that i just made for fun with my 6D. I can say that it was a hard work to keep camera still, because my younger (1 year old) son was hanging on to my trousers all the time 
Using that cf vinyl sheet would be so cheating!


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 29, 2013)

makismika said:


> Thanks for your many replys!
> I try to answer for everyone...
> 
> Vossie: Yes it helps, i got some nasty flares without my hood and now they are gone. I did´t calculate lenght, but it has no vignetting. I can put my fingers inside about 1,5cm and it has no effect. And eaven it woud vignett it´s easy to remove vith LR.
> ...



Very good work. Did you bake the CF in an oven?


----------



## makismika (Oct 29, 2013)

No, i used epox that hardened on room temperature. No need for oven...


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 29, 2013)

makismika said:


> No, i used epox that hardened on room temperature. No need for oven...



I see, I guess it doesn't need to be as strong as F1 chassis...


----------



## Botts (Oct 29, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> makismika said:
> 
> 
> > No, i used epox that hardened on room temperature. No need for oven...
> ...



Most DIY carbon fibre things are cured at room temperature. You use CF fabric, then coat with epoxy, similar to fibreglassing.

Pre-impregnated or prepreg CF is stored in a freezer, then shaped on a mold and heated to 100C to cure.


----------

